# Réparer partition Linux après installation Lion



## flosouillard (23 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je suis face à un gros problème depuis hier. Je m'explique ...
Je possède 2 macs : un imac et un MBP.
J'ai décidé de mettre le nouveau SI d'Apple, Lion sur mes 2 ordis.
Sur l'Imac où je possède 2 partitions créées avec Boot Camp ( une Windows et une Mac ) il n'y a pas eu de problème.
En ce qui concerne le MBP ça a été différent. Sur ce PC je possède aussi 2 partitions ( une Linux et une Mac ) avec Refit au démarrage pour le boot des disques. 
Lorsque j'ai tenté d'installer Lion, j'ai obtenu un message d'erreur : "Ce disque ne peut pas être configuré pour démarrer votre ordinateur". J'ai remarqué qu'un forum avait été ouvert sur macgeneration à propos de ce problème : un utilisateur conseillait de partitionner le disque dur. J'ai essayé via l'utilitaire de disque mais j'ai obtenu une erreur. J'ai donc décidé de faire un clone de mon dd ... J'ai ensuite procéder à un effacement complet du DD; et pour finir, j'ai restauré le clone. Par la suite, il m'a été possible d'installer Lion... Vous me direz donc, mais où est donc ton problème ? Il se trouve maintenant sur ma partition Linux. En effet, cette dernière refuse maintenant de démarrer. Voici le message qui s'affiche : "No bootable device -- insert boot disk and press any key". Je pense que le programme de démarrage LILO que j'utilisait pour booter Linux a été endommagé suite à la restauration.
Que me conseillez-vous de faire afin de réparer tout ceci ? Pour information, je n'ai pas du tout envie de formater linux car je possède de nombreuses bibliothèques et je ne souhaite en aucun cas les perdre.
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## bompi (23 Juillet 2011)

Oui mais tu es sûr que tu l'as restaurée, cette partition ?


----------



## flosouillard (23 Juillet 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Oui mais tu es sûr que tu l'as restaurée, cette partition ?


Je n'ai pas touché à la partition Linux ... seulement à la partition Mac.


----------



## bompi (23 Juillet 2011)

Hum. Si tu as reformaté le disque dur, alors ta partition était dans le lot, non ?


----------



## flosouillard (23 Juillet 2011)

Non. Mon DD étant partitionné, je peut effacer/formater la partition que je souhaite sans que cela affecte les autres. 
Je suis en train d'essayer quelque chose que l'on m'a conseillé sur un autre forum. 
J'ai booté sur un liveCD Ubuntu afin de récupérer les données de ma partition linux.
Ensuite, je la formaterai et je tenterai alors de restaurer mes fichiers.
Je vous tiens au courant... 
Entre temps, si vous pourriez m'indiquer quels dossiers restaurer en particulier, ce serait sympas de votre part. Je sais par exemple qu'il n'est pas nécessaire de remettre le dossier tmp.


----------



## bompi (24 Juillet 2011)

S'il s'agit des données, en général il faut commencer par _/home_.
Ensuite ça dépend beaucoup de comment tu t'y es pris, si tu as un répertoire _/data_ pour les données, un répertoire _/opt_ pour des applications ou des données gérées manuellement, _/usr/local_ et ainsi de suite.
Pour ce qui est de la configuration, _/etc_, _/usr/local/etc_.


----------



## flosouillard (24 Juillet 2011)

Ok merci pour ton aide. 
Pourrais tu m'indiquer dans quel répertoire se trouve les librairies que l'on installe ? Par exemple la sfml ? 
Merci d'avance.


----------



## pasmalin (27 Juillet 2011)

J'ai eu plusieurs un problème similaire.
J'ai procédé de la façon suivante :


Booter sur le supergrub disk, qui va te proposer de détecter les os installés.
Puis tu démarres sur ton système linux.
Enfin tu réinstalles grub sur la partition linux ou sur le disque dur
Bonne chance
Pascal


----------



## flosouillard (27 Juillet 2011)

Ok, merci pour ta réponse... Quelles sont les lignes de commande que je dois taper pour installer le grub sur une partition de mon choix et non sur le mbr ?


----------



## flosouillard (28 Juillet 2011)

Afin de mieux comprendre les opérations que j'effectue, voici le tuto que j'ai suivi à la lettre : http://www.bawet.org/article.php3?id_article=151
L'installation de windows via boot camp s'est faite sans soucis.
De même pour linux où j'ai bien spécifié ma partition (/dev/sda3).
Installation terminée avec succès mais au démarrage, impossible de booter sur aucune partition. Message d'erreur m'informant qu'il n'y a pas de device bootable.
J'ai booté sur ma partition linux via CD Super Grub ( si mes souvenirs sont bons ) afin d'exécuter la commande update-grub, mais cela n'a rien changé.
Là je suis vraiment perdu, je ne vois pas du tout où ça peut coincer ?


----------



## flosouillard (28 Juillet 2011)

J'ai enfin trouvé mon erreur ! Il est nécessaire d'aller dans la console via refit pour mettre à jour le MBR et ça fonctionne alors  ... UN GRAND MERCI A TOUS POUR VOTRE AIDE


----------

